

Mojolicious + Bootstrap = Awesome - fuzzix
http://blogs.perl.org/users/joel_berger/2012/03/mojolicious-bootstrap-awesome.html

======
kokey
I've been doing stuff with Mojolicious with the YUI App Theme, but it sounds
like using Bootstrap instead is the way I really need to go.

